# Tivo hangs then reboots



## tuur69 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a a Tivo TCD540040, it had a 40Gb drive. I have replaced it with 320Gb drive (using the Hinsdale guide) to get more recording space. The first few weeks it worked fine, but then the Tivo hangs randomly during playback and sometimes during fastforward or backward. I browsed the www and one suggestion was to do a "clear and delete everything", that worked, at least for a while... Since yesterday it started again. help!

Arthur


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

A couple of thoughts 
1. check the drive with the drive manufactures diagnostic, run the long test.

2. Did you use MFSLive or some other CD? There are a lot of issues with some of the older MFSTool CD's especially with drives larger than 127G.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The best MFStools to use are located at www.MFSlive.org. Spike has not only improved them but fixed any errors the he has found.:up:


----------



## raddogz (Apr 25, 2002)

The rebooting could be power supply going bad.

I had a similar instance and tried to no avail including swapping out drives - bit the bullet and replaced the power supply and now everything is all good now.


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

My SA 240 is continually rebooting all of a sudden now too. The plug seems to be not working since it's not powering up without wiggling the cord a little bit. I can also see it spark on the inside while wiggling it around. So I'm thinking I need a new power supply. Can anyone point me at where I can order one?


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

fregienj said:


> My SA 240 is continually rebooting all of a sudden now too. The plug seems to be not working since it's not powering up without wiggling the cord a little bit. I can also see it spark on the inside while wiggling it around. So I'm thinking I need a new power supply. Can anyone point me at where I can order one?


Just found the weaknees page for power suppliesl

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-power-supply.php


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

I got the new power supply today and it power cord plugs in much nicer now. The problem is that the tivo is still rebooting! It does it at the same spot every time--the "almost there-just a few minutes" message is on the screen for a number of minutes and seems like it is just about to change to the main menu when it reboots instead.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

fregienj said:


> I got the new power supply today and it power cord plugs in much nicer now. The problem is that the tivo is still rebooting! It does it at the same spot every time--the "almost there-just a few minutes" message is on the screen for a number of minutes and seems like it is just about to change to the main menu when it reboots instead.


Check that the IDE cable is fully plugged in and Let the TiVo reboot give it an hour or so to recover if not then you might try one of the kickstart Codes Id start with 57.


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> Check that the IDE cable is fully plugged in and Let the TiVo reboot give it an hour or so to recover if not then you might try one of the kickstart Codes Id start with 57.


I did 57, 58, and 52. I can't say for sure if they actually finished though. It rebooted after a while so I'm not sure if the silly thing just rebooted out of the blue or if the kickstart task finished and then rebooted. How is it supposed to look when the kickstart finishes and reboots--does it give any status or results of the checks?

I also dug out my old original drive and that one did successfully boot up all of the way. So I'm thinking something happened when I did the MFS copy. I copied to one drive, and then back to the original. (I was stuck at the 127GM or whatever so I did the copy and copy back to be able to use my full capacity). Both the original drive and the temporary one I copied to are doing the reboot thing.

I could just copy my original drive over to the large one to get it working (hopefully), but I have recordings on there that I would like to keep. Is there tool to copy saved shows off a drive?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Does mfsinfo show a valid drive and partitions?


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> Does mfsinfo show a valid drive and partitions?


Yup...see details here: http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=3466


----------

